# Phalaenopsis FANGtastic Green Envy 'Judy Su' AM/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

This is one of my favorite hybrids that combine bellina alba with the king of harlequins Golden Peoker. 
Looks like a panda (my favorite mammal lol). Sometimes the flowers all come out with the same pattern but most times they are random.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 7, 2021)

cool; where'd you get this from?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2021)

Pretty incredible. I would like one. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

I think I got from Hauserman's about 3 or 4 years ago. Good grower for my conditions.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 7, 2021)

That's really beautiful!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

I think 4 maybe 5 more buds to open.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 7, 2021)

that looks like a panda!


----------



## SouthPark (Jan 7, 2021)

Very nice!!!!! I love ribena too.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm originally from Borneo, so i know Ribena grape juice lol


----------



## southernbelle (Jan 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This is one of my favorite hybrids that combine bellina alba with the king of harlequins Golden Peoker.
> Looks like a panda (my favorite mammal lol). Sometimes the flowers all come out with the same pattern but most times they are random.
> 
> View attachment 24569
> ...


That’s really striking!! I saw a red/white one of this type on another sight but they didn’t say what it was. Obviously unusual!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 19, 2021)

Two more flowers opened making 4 opened now, and two more buds to go. One flower has decided to have a big pimple on the petal lol.

These flowers lasts a very long time too. Bonus!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 26, 2021)

Very beautifull! There is so much more Harlequin over this hybrid, than over the so called Harlequin-hybrids: Harlequin pattern - Google Search


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 10, 2021)

Fully open now. Last flower has the panda eyes!


----------

